# Denzel bikes on combined winding electric motors Slavyanka



## dm_2003 (Dec 9, 2020)

hi all,
do you know about breakthrough technology based on combined winding motors Slavyanka, used in hub-motors, electric bikes, scooters, boats, golf carts, automobiles (ASPP Weihai)?
there's youtube channels of project's partners such as Denzel bike, Vikror Arestov and ASPP Weihai, Andrey Lobov and STiIN Ltd.

These motors have improved power efficiency and do NOT use permanent magnets, contrary to all known Chinese-made BLDC motors.

More details on the project partners' websites:
sovelmash.ru
Solargroup.pro
solar.group
stiinltd.ru
www.solarpowerglory.com
as-pp.asia
as-pp.ru

contact me directly for more info about motors and how to invest in equity crowdfunding project Duyunov's motors: +79108184699 whatsapp.

Отправлено с моего JSN-L21 через Tapatalk


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Ah, another round of the Russian magic winding scam.


----------



## dm_2003 (Dec 9, 2020)

brian,
what reasons do you have to make such claim? and secondly, suggest any other developer of electric motor without permanent magnets. 

Отправлено с моего JSN-L21 через Tapatalk


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

dm_2003 said:


> brian,
> what reasons do you have to make such claim?


As I said, this is another round of discussion of the same nonsense; here's an earlier one: Duyunov wheel-hub motor



dm_2003 said:


> ... and secondly, suggest any other developer of electric motor without permanent magnets.


Most of the electric motors in the world do not use permanent magnets. Types of motor which do not use permanent magnets (in either the rotor or the stator) include induction motors, any type with powered windings for both rotor and stator, and switched reluctance motors. If you don't know that, you really shouldn't post about motor design. If you understand that, you should clearly describe your motor (which I assume is an induction motor).

For at least a couple of decades, commercially-produced EVs and conversions typically used induction motors. One of the best-known sellers of motors for DIY conversions (HPEVS) sells only induction motors. Although the current state of the art for EVs is to use permanent magnet 3-phase synchronous motors, Tesla still uses induction motors in their older models (Model S and Model X) and the front of their newer models (Model 3 and Model Y), and some other EV and hybrid manufacturers use them as well, typically in cases where an axle is not always powered. Every company making induction motors for EVs continues to develop them.


----------

